# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como colocar um *.pdf ???

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho um *.pdf que considero aliciante ao fórum sobre a temática "Simulação Solar" e "Simulação Lunar".
O *.pdf reporta fórmulas matemáticas para aferir o ciclo.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boa tarde
> 
> Tenho um *.pdf que considero aliciante ao fórum sobre a temática "Simulação Solar" e "Simulação Lunar".
> O *.pdf reporta fórmulas matemáticas para aferir o ciclo.
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas, Pedro.

Não estou bem certo, mas tenta coloca-lo como anexo!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa atrde

Obrigado José Passos

É verdade, mas existe um problema... o *.pdf deveria ter apenas 146.5kb mas tem 1954Kb... :yb665:  

Como contornar... vários *.pdf's ???

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boa atrde
> 
> Obrigado José Passos
> 
> É verdade, mas existe um problema... o *.pdf deveria ter apenas 146.5kb mas tem 1954Kb... 
> 
> Como contornar... vários *.pdf's ???
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Seria. Mas para isso terias de ter o Acrobat Writer, ou semelhante, para poderes editar esse ficheiro em vários.

----------


## CarlosMarques

Se usares o programa PDF2Word v3.0 podes transformar o ficheiro pdf em formato word.
nao sei se assim ajuda.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Tenho um *.pdf que gostaria de colocar aqui no fórum com algoritmos de cálculo sobre a '*simulação solar*'.
Atendendo que o ficheiro não cabe, coloco aqui a questão:
- Se vale a pena dividi-lo, digamos que em 15 ficheiros?
- Se é preferível colocar o link?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Já coloquei o link em http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=15219

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

